# Automatic restart on WSUS clients problem



## pak_123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Dear all

I have installed a WSUS server with Active Directory. I have enabled group policy in Windows Update
"No Auto-Restart with logged on users for scheduled automatic updates installations". But still windows 
is restarting after installation of updates on clients and server itself . How to resolve this issue thanks.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is the group policy being applied to the computers in question? Run the gpresults utility against it to see if it is being applied correctly.


----------



## pak_123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes the policy is applied correctly


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

And if you go to one of the workstations that the setting is applied to is it configured in the applet? If it is set correctly then I am not sure how to proceed.


----------

